# Carrier Ac On 30rls



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Picked up the 30rls on May 4, camped for two weeks and brought her home. Its been hot and I've been doing some mods, so I wanted to run the AC. It worked, then it didn't. I read many posts at this site - Very Helpful!!!Thank you.

I finally called Carrier in Collinsville, IL about three hours away. They said I did everything I coud and I should bring it in. Yesterday I wanted to check it out one more time. Low and behold it worked! Then in the heat of the day it quit, but as usual the green light and blinking red one were on (these indicate DC 12v is present. As before I could hear the relays click, but no AC to motors. THEN - I noticed that the water heater breaker was tripped, but the water heater wasn't on. ??? I pulled the cover on the electrical panel and discovered that the hot (black) wire to he water heater was not screwed in but barely touching the terminal. I put it securely on the breaker, flipped it on the AC came on!!!

When the TT was manufactured the wires for the AC and water heater were switched. Thus, the water heater was on a 20 amp breaker (only requires a 15), and the AC was on (barely touching) the terminal of the 15 amp breaker, which is borderline for the AC. Soooo - the combination of a loose wire intermitantly touching the too small breaker made it a real mystery. Has anybody else had this problem? All works now. Thanks for the great tips and mod ideas.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

God Bless Gilligan.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> Picked up the 30rls on May 4, camped for two weeks and brought her home. Its been hot and I've been doing some mods, so I wanted to run the AC. It worked, then it didn't. I read many posts at this site - Very Helpful!!!Thank you.
> 
> I finally called Carrier in Collinsville, IL about three hours away. They said I did everything I coud and I should bring it in. Yesterday I wanted to check it out one more time. Low and behold it worked! Then in the heat of the day it quit, but as usual the green light and blinking red one were on (these indicate DC 12v is present. As before I could hear the relays click, but no AC to motors. THEN - I noticed that the water heater breaker was tripped, but the water heater wasn't on. ??? I pulled the cover on the electrical panel and discovered that the hot (black) wire to he water heater was not screwed in but barely touching the terminal. I put it securely on the breaker, flipped it on the AC came on!!!
> 
> ...


JimBo99,

I haven't had any problems with the ac. I bet your happy about finding the problem before having to take it in to the shop. That saves you time and money for gas.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JimBo99,

It has been awhile since this came up, but there have been numerous issues with the wiring being loose (at best) behind the breaker panel. It is discouraging to hear it is still going on, as this is a real safety issue.









Let's hope this spurs a few of the newbies that may be unaware of the problem to check their panels wiring.

Thanks for the reminder!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

